#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2014-09-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/23/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<Canaimero-bdc1> hola
